# Nissan 200SX cold start major probs



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

Right before I begin, I will give you what you need too know. My 200SX was produced in this country(UK), strange cus everything has a jap logo. Anyway the car is K plate, and done a little over 100,000 miles. The lad I bought the car from is a mechanic and he is confused and not happy that he sold me a car with this problem. Right I have a K&N FilterCharger fitted along with a Baily dump valve from Demons tweaks in Wrexham. Got a booster valve and gauge. My m8 set the booster valve so I dont kill the Turbo/

We have put a brand new Coolant temp sensor, a new Auxillery Air valve and what we think is a AutoChoke mounted on the engine body on the passenger side. I did a dc current test and initialy it was 12DC I took another reading and it was 3,91 DC. On this same side right by the (AC) my m8 thinks is an engine stop run solinoid.( so it doesnt over run when you stop the car, it doesn't do this anyway.) I tested for DC, dead as a dodo, possible break in the loom somewhere. when we disconnected the solinoid and appled current from the battery too see if it was working and it was, a little black device moves inside on small (spring which he lost and I had too get another one), and it has a little gap in it. Because the AutoChoke and solinoid almost share the same space on the engine, I think becase there is no current being sent too it maby this is the problem.

Some cold days it starts and cuts out immediately and then you have too hammer the starter motor too get the damn thing too run. I don't think my S/motor will take much more, must have a very good battery will all the juice I am pulling. It idles real low and I have too pump the gas pedal too get the revs up. When the engine is warm it's spot on, no probs whatsoever. If someone can give me an indication too the Cold start problem before 9:30am uk time then I will be grateful because I will have more info on why the car cuts out or takes 6 starts too get the engine going. Once this cold start had been fixed then I will have an A1 spec car. B.T.W this problem was evident b4 the mods.

Greets too all(Hope this ECU is not dying, but in that case it wouldn't fly like a bat out of hell once warm). This problem has got me down for the last few weeks and I need advice on this problem with my UK 200SX 16V Turbocharged. The engine is sound no probs whatsover, there must be a bad sensor sending the ECU the wrong info, gets confused and then gives me grief when I have too try and start her  My m8 is wondering if anyone has an engine and sensors diagram, he will then know what all the correct ohms, DC voltage etc. are for this model. I gotta say fair play too the man he is trying his best but this cold start it a real pain and why no current is being sent too the solinoid mounted by the AutoChoke is beyond us both @ the moment. I defo need a diagram and what all the senors should be running at, only then will he be able too fully fix the car for me. I just want too start it up, let it idle at 1300 rpm and when warm it shuts off and the auxialliary Cold start valve just below the Throttle closes up as no air is needed, and the revs drop too 950/1000 rpm

Plese help me, send me diagrams of the engine and ECU controlled sensors to [email protected] bigfoot.com. its now 1:45am in the UK so I will check back about 10am and hopefully one you guys will have replied and I can then give docs for the engine and sensors to me m8 and elliminate that cold start prob for good, will need the dc, resister settings(Sensors) for the motor as well 

Kind Regards

Blade Runner


----------

